# Dangers in the House, chemicals to know.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The 10 Most UNwanted Ingredients in Personal Care & Beauty Products:surrender:

http://www.naturalhealthway.com/articles/chemicals/chemicals.html


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

None of those in my home  Two reasons, one, I make everything myself and most of the ingredients. Only buy in a few things (Sodium hydroxide and powdered zinc for example). Two, I'm super sensitive to damn near everything. I've often wondered if my sensitivity is because I've always made my own and just never acclimatised to all the stuff they put into personal and household products :dunno:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Wellrounded said:


> None of those in my home  Two reasons, one, I make everything myself and most of the ingredients. Only buy in a few things (Sodium hydroxide and powdered zinc for example). Two, I'm super sensitive to damn near everything. I've often wondered if my sensitivity is because I've always made my own and just never acclimatised to all the stuff they put into personal and household products :dunno:


You and I are in the same boat ... I'm also very sensitive. So I learned to make my own cleaning/personal products years ago. (And don't get me started on the folks that wear a half of bottle of perfume/colognes ... )


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

As far as household dangers go, never ever mix comet or ajax with bleach. Will kill ya deader than a door nail.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

*Andi said:


> You and I are in the same boat ... I'm also very sensitive. So I learned to make my own cleaning/personal products years ago. (And don't get me started on the folks that wear a half of bottle of perfume/colognes ... )


We have an absolute ban on everything in this house, you'd be amazed how many people flat out lie to me. Just a few weeks ago I had someone come in plastered with sunscreen ( I could see it lol) and tell me " No, I'm not wearing anything", by that point my eyes were streaming, throat swelling and nose felt like I'd sprayed acid up it. :gaah:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lazydaisy67 said:


> As far as household dangers go, never ever mix comet or ajax with bleach. Will kill ya deader than a door nail.


One of the best firefighter classes I went to was about The bomb under the kitchen sink...  It was a very interesting day.


----------

